# date format - sql abfrage nach monat ?



## HammerHe@rt (26. März 2002)

also ich hab nen newsbereich wo ich halt die tabelle news habe...
da stehen dann meine news drinne 
eine spalte hat das erstellungsdatum der news im dateformat gespeichert


ich möchte jetzt gerne eine auswahlbox unter meinen news machen wo man zbsp wählen kann

alle News Oktober 2001 
alle News September 2001
usw...


wie muss letztlich die sql lauten damit er aus dieser zahl (date format) nur die jeweiligen monate raussucht....

mfG
Hammerhe@rt


PS: time  datetime  0000-00-00 00:00:00 
so siehts aus..also spalte time im format datetime und in dem format stehts dann drinne in der db


----------



## MSuter (6. April 2002)

*Das ist ganz einfach:*

Ich nehme der einfachheit halber mal an, dass deine Tabelle den namen 'TabelleX' und das Datumsfeld den namen 'DatumX' trägt, diese eintrage musst du dann halt noch ändern.

Um alles auszulesen benutzt man den befehl   
"select * from TabelleX"  
wie du sicher weist


Diesen ersetzt du nun durch
"select * from TabelleX where DatumX like '____-01-__'" (01 steht für Januar)

Erklährung: 

Der befehl Like wird verwendet, un nur Datensätze mit bestimmten feldinhalten anzuzeigen, dabei werden bestimmte zeichen verwendet:
% steht für eine beliebige anzahl beliebiger Zeichen
_ (unterstrich) steht für 1 beliebiges zeichen

In deinem falle habe ich nun 
4xUnterstrich (4 beliebige Zeichen( Jahr))
dann einen bindestrich
dann die Monatszahl
dann wieder einen Bindestrich
dann 2x einen Unterstrich (2 beliebige Zeichen(Tag))

das datum sieht schliesslich so aus: 1984-01-24
also brauche ich                     ????-01-?? für januar


----------

